# In the making, or not?



## botlenut (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have dug a couple Ball Mason Jars this summer, and two of the three have had these fine stress cracks going around underneith the threads. They dont go all the way through the glass, and appear to be in the making. These are not ground top jars. I was wondering if this is a commen occurance in these jars. This deep yellow olive pint has it, and a green quart Ball Mason I dug last weekend has the same type of lines. It seems it would be quite a coincidence that both have these type of fine hairline stress cracks. I'm putting this yellow olive pint on E-bay, but want to describe it accurately. I personally dont think its damage, but some might see it that way. I dont want to get it back due to this issue. Any thoughts? Thank you in advance. Mark


----------



## botlenut (Oct 16, 2009)

Heres a full on shot of the jar. Its a killer color for sure.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2009)

I say a crack is a crack.. but perhaps this time, they are half-cracked? []


----------



## botlenut (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont know, They are very fine lines, and they dont go all the way through, you have to rock it just right to see it. Both of the Ball Masons I dug have the same type of lines. They are almost like those vertical anealing lines you see in a blown bottle sometimes. Although these are machine made jars. It would seam like if they were cracks, or damage, there would have to be some point of impact. Both are clean.


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 16, 2009)

There is no way those are damage cracks, i've held the jar and it's in the making stress lines in my seasoned opinion.they are not all the way inside and are waved with no reflection at any angle.


----------



## coreya (Oct 16, 2009)

I looked at some of my balll mason pints and they have the exact thing on most of them and all in the thread area, looks like threads of glass that may have cooled at a different rate. Looks like a crack but isn't! And I agree a beautiful jar!!!!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you think they would spread?  I think that's the most important thing.  Killer jar for sure.  Nice find.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 16, 2009)

nice jar!!!  early machine made bottles still contained imperfections. i have some early crown tops that are machine made but you would swear they were blown if you didnt see the seam.


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 16, 2009)

"Do you think they would spread?  I think that's the most important thing"

 No they will not spread as they are not a crack.It's a amazing color jar and not a color i've seen in a jar before.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 16, 2009)

id say its kinda like a seed or bubble in the glass, those dont just burst or spread. theyre just there as an imperfection in the manufacturing. just dont drop it, then no worries of cracks.[]


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 17, 2009)

i see this type of "crack" alot. it is from using the jar" putting the cap on too tight" atlease thats what i thought anyway[8|]~matt


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 17, 2009)

That is a common occurance and I think is in the making, at least I think it's regarded as an "acceptable" kind of flaw.  Ask these guys, the yahoo jars group, I think you will get some good info:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fruitjars/?yguid=101572053

 PS Nice jar!!!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Bottlenut,
 Regardless of whether or not this is a manufacturing flaw, or a stress crack, or an impact crack, or a harmless thin fold (or whatever), I think it is smart to specifically list it in your auction and to show pictures of it. If you find that glass experts consider this 'acceptable' or a normal condition that does not affect the value, I'd cite that in the auction as well. If you don't list it, a buyer may be disappointed - disgruntled - unhappy. Whereas, if they know what they are getting, they will be expecting and accepting of the flaw. Good luck on the auction. The color should draw some good attention.


----------



## ajohn (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey botlenut,
 First of all, I gotta tell ya I'd of had a spiritual awakening if I would have found that buried!
 It's a beautiful jar!
   as for the "cracks"When I find a Ball jar that I like and it has that type of flaw,it has usually been dug.Seems to be a Ball thing.
 In my opinion I would not use the word "yellow" in the description when you put it up.
 I think you would get better results if you stuck to "OLIVE".Just my opinion.
 Also,look very closely at the jar and see if you can see any color streaks,even if they are very light that is very important.That would explain the color. 
 Please inform me when you list it,as I believe I will make an attempt to obtain it.
                                            Thanks for posting ,Anthony-J.


----------



## botlenut (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello to everyone, Thanks for all the constructive input, and compliments on my Ball Jar. I was hoping some others had seen this condition in Jars before. It appears at least some have. I do intend to mention this condition in my listing, because I like to describe all of my auctions just as they are, even if that costs me some bids. I generally never get items returned.
    I dont think these are going to spread any. I took a chance and had it Pro cleaned, and it was returned with the lines the same length, and still not all the way through the glass.. That process has got to be enough stress to make them spread more if they were going to.
     Digging in a great dump this summer. This was one of my better finds there. I was shocked when I held it up to the sun, and saw that color. At first, I thought surely it was stained with yellow paint or something. It is very rich. Looking at it again, I agree with ajohn It is primarily Olive. There are some subtle amber streaks if you look close. I will be sure to mention that.
    Sorry I havent had much time to post pics. of my finds, My digging buddy is finding better stuff then me, but I have been able to trade some good ones from him, so thats cool.
    I will put a link up on current Auctions, when I get it listed. Hopeing for maybe this Sun. afternoon. Again, Thanks for everyones input, and compliments.


----------



## botlenut (Oct 17, 2009)

Thought you guys might like to see a group shot of the three Ball Jars I  have dug.
    Olive, Medium green, Deep aqua- light cornflower blue.


----------



## ajohn (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice digs!The Pt.on the right would be considered Ball blue.
   Got a feeling your "olive pt/light amber streaks"(hint,hint)is gonna do pretty good[]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 17, 2009)

Those stress cracks are common to early machine made square shoulder type jars that have been dug because they were thrown out. The cracks usually happened during cooling after boiling. They are cracks and they are not due to manufacturing. They are however part of collecting fruit jars and as I said common to that type of jar. About half of my (pint especially) square shoulder jars have them.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 17, 2009)

Cappy you know more about bottles than I'll ever learn in my wildest dreams but I knew I read this somewhere - here's what Bob Clay has to say:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fruitjars/message/4288


----------



## junkyard jack (Oct 18, 2009)

That is just an absolutely beautiful color. I'll be watching that one as well once it hits the auction site. It should do very well. I can only dream of digging a jar like that!! Is it missing the crossbar on the "A" in Mason or is it just very faint?


----------



## botlenut (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Junkyard Jack, and others that have posted. It does have the crossbar in the A its just a little soft. Good point capsoda about the boiling, and cooling down. Never thought of that before, but it makes sense. Thanks for everyones input. I will try to get it running this afternoon or evening.Mark


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: ajohn
> Hey botlenut,
> First of all, I gotta tell ya I'd of had a spiritual awakening if I would have found that buried!
> It's a beautiful jar!


 
 Anthony I am right there with you!!  I would love to have some color in my collection - just can't afford the $$ right now...if I were to "dig" one (or more) of these colored jars...I would be jumping up and down like I hit the lottery and I would dig every square inch around where I found them - in the hopes of finding more!  Wonderful score!!

 Congratulations Botlenut!!!!

 ***Anthony - I hope to see it posted in your "New to the Collection" soon! []


----------



## botlenut (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi to everyone, I got time yesterday afternoon to get this Jar up on Feebay. I was going to put a reserve on it, but then decided to just let the bidders drive it to what they think its worth. My Digging Buddy brought me a nice Zinc lid when we went digging Sun. So its got the correct Ball Cap with it now. Here's a link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180421612059&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
    I hope to get the green quart I have running this week as well. Thanks for everybodys input on the lines around under the threads. It must be considered as somewhat acceptable as 12 people have it in their favorites since yest. evening.
             Mark


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice listing with great pictures. Good luck on it.


----------

